# Bright Lips for Brown Girls! EVERYONE is welcome to join!



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 19, 2009)

****

No use in having two of the same.


----------



## aziza (Feb 19, 2009)

Yay!! You started it! I think we should post in the FOTD board but link to our FOTD in this thread. This is going to be fun!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Moved to the FOTD Thread......................Challenges

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f197/a...40#post1510340


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh :/

I tried to do some but I SUCK at taking make up photos so I'm going to try again tomorrow. I had some great looks too *cries*

Mods: Please move this to wherever is best. Thanks


----------



## gabi03 (Feb 19, 2009)

This is gonna be fun, i finally get to use some bright lippies!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG I wish I was braver with lip color... I think my mom gave me a complex as a child when I used to put bright red lipstick on. She would say in a sing-song manner, "Here come Zia's lips!!!!!"  And since I have very full lips I always thought it was best to play them down.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

I wish I had fuller lips!! I would Rock reds everyday!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_OMG I wish I was braver with lip color... I think my mom gave me a complex as a child when I used to put bright red lipstick on. She would say in a sing-song manner, "Here come Zia's lips!!!!!"  And since I have very full lips I always thought it was best to play them down._

 
*hugs*

You're all grown up now! Not EVERYTHING our parents say is the truth LOL


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you soooooo much!!!


----------



## Manna (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh wow, those are some bright lips TISH1127!!

I am brown but don't think I can pull dark shades off with my lip shape lol, so I stay away.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm excited for this thread


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_





 I'm excited for this thread_


----------



## Ziya (Feb 19, 2009)

Is your name Zia too?? lol I am so excited for bright lips! I just bought lickable today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay for this thread ...and your brave souls..
Tish you are effin gorjus!! god DAMN you rock that l/s


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Feb 19, 2009)

haha yeah I was looking at your name and got excited.. I'm Z-I-A...


----------



## aziajs (Feb 19, 2009)

I think this would go great in the Challenge sub forum.  I am going to try it.  I have been _*dying*_ to use pink pearl on my lips in a FOTD.  Actually, I think I'll use Ben Nye Cosmic Violet.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_haha yeah I was looking at your name and got excited.. I'm Z-I-A..._

 
Okay, there's two Ziyas, then where are all the Moniques?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think this would go great in the Challenge sub forum.  I am going to try it.  I have been *dying* to use pink pearl on my lips in a FOTD.  Actually, I think I'll use Ben Nye Cosmic Violet._

 
Do itttt :]


----------



## aziza (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I think it would go under the Sub Forums of FOTD..."Challenges" perhaps...does it have to be a new look or just a WOC bold LIP look ..I want to do my FM look..then maybe a red look tomorrow

Ok here's mine from last week 

Vino & Magenta Lipliner/ Fashion Mews Lipstick 








_

 
Pretty! Let's put them in the subforum then!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 19, 2009)

Yaay! I'll upload some this weekend.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ladies...Here is our Aziza's *BOLD LOTD* Thread

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f197/a...78#post1510178


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok ladies.  This photo was used to show my hair for my hair album but was playing around with the l/s.  It's the Kanga Rouge from Dame Edna






hopefully it's big enough.  I'm actually going to Mac at lunch today to get a brick l/l so I can wear it tonight.  woohoo


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 23, 2009)

MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth
MAC Lipmix - Violet (PRO)


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ That is beautiful...and so are you! what color is it?


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks sis.. Violetta Lipstick, Violet Lipmix (PRO), Nightmoth Lipliner


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_





MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth
MAC Lipmix - Violet (PRO)_

 

omg loooovvee your lips, that color is beautiful against your skin.. and my middle name is Simmone... so I love your name too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_





MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth
MAC Lipmix - Violet (PRO)_

 
will you post it here too...

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f197/a...llenge-131270/
so pretty!!!!!! we moved the looks over


----------



## devin (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_





MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth
MAC Lipmix - Violet (PRO)_

 

You are gorgeous!! That lip color is absolutely amazing on you!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_





MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth
MAC Lipmix - Violet (PRO)_

 





Oh, you're so pretty!  I love that lip color on you!!!!  And you and I have similar eyes!  (Mine are a tad bit more slanty though, darn it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I'm gonna check out your blog for e/s ideas.

It will be saved as a favorite.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2009)

heres one from a fotd im about to post
i need to pt on my fuchsia lips on these ladies are rocking them hard!
queens sin 
coc lg


----------



## neonbright (Feb 23, 2009)

You eyes, hair and makeup is so beautiful.  I have got to steal that lipstick combo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_





MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth
MAC Lipmix - Violet (PRO)_


----------



## aziza (Feb 24, 2009)

You ladies are so gorgeous!!! I love the lips. I think that bold lips complement our beautiful skintones and full lips so well. So please don't let anyone tell you differently! I just added my lip look


----------



## user44 (Mar 11, 2009)

OHHHHH Excitement!
Bright lips=me everyday... I never anything on my eyes...just play up my lips...Ill be posting some pics shortly!


----------



## user44 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm... I posted some pics last night... and they were up but now they're gone. I guess they got deleted. Im know im not crazy cause I asked about html and someone responded..*clutches pearls*


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blakistan* 

 
_Hmm... I posted some pics last night... and they were up but now they're gone. I guess they got deleted. Im know im not crazy cause I asked about html and someone responded..*clutches pearls*_

 
are you looking in the right thread?


----------



## carandru (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blakistan* 

 
_Hmm... I posted some pics last night... and they were up but now they're gone. I guess they got deleted. Im know im not crazy cause I asked about html and someone responded..*clutches pearls*_

 
Yea, I'm pretty sure that's in the challenge thread... you know the "post your bold lip of the day" thread.


----------



## iCandy (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_





MAC Lipstick - Violetta (PRO)
MAC Lipliner - Nightmoth
MAC Lipmix - Violet (PRO)_

 
You're gorgeous, your makeup plays with yoru features perfectly!!!

I'm nto a fan of hot lips but it works for you can you share your nude looks too?


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 7, 2014)

iCandy said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *seymone25*
> 
> ...


  So beautiful! I wish this post would've picked up steam.


----------



## Tashaboo (Sep 13, 2014)

Here is a color.. I guess its kinda on the bright side.. its lime crimes utopia.. i absolutely love it.. I can post some of my bright and off the wall colors too lol


----------



## sagehen (Sep 13, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Here is a color.. I guess its kinda on the bright side.. its lime crimes utopia.. i absolutely love it.. I can post some of my bright and off the wall colors too lol


 That color looks fantastic on you. It is making me want it so bad. What all are you wearing on your face in this pic, if you don't mind?


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 16, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Here is a color.. I guess its kinda on the bright side.. its lime crimes utopia.. i absolutely love it.. I can post some of my bright and off the wall colors too lol


  Yeah I'd love to see more. Is this similar to MAC Heroine?


----------



## prettyWYV (Sep 17, 2014)

Lipstick: MAC Morange
  Liner: MAC Brick
  Gloss: NYX Butter Gloss, Peaches and Cream


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 18, 2014)

prettyWYV said:


> Lipstick: MAC Morange
> Liner: MAC Brick
> Gloss: NYX Butter Gloss, Peaches and Cream


  MAC Morange always sinks into my lip lines and coagulate around the inside of my mouth so it looks kinda gross. Is that just me?


----------



## Tashaboo (Sep 18, 2014)

ooo I am trying to remember which color this was. I wanna say it was lime crimes pink velvet or it was macs flat out fabulous.. I will swatch in a sec to see.


----------



## Tashaboo (Sep 18, 2014)

sagehen said:


> That color looks fantastic on you. It is making me want it so bad. What all are you wearing on your face in this pic, if you don't mind?


 I am wearing a mixture of mac match master 7 and 7.5. Then I used a little Mabel line fit shine free in 340 cappuccino to cover a couple blemishes first. Then eyes just sleek makeup vintage palette and that's it.


----------



## Tashaboo (Sep 18, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> Yeah I'd love to see more. Is this similar to MAC Heroine?


 no utopia is a lot more on the Pinker side


----------



## Tashaboo (Sep 18, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> ooo I am trying to remember which color this was. I wanna say it was lime crimes pink velvet or it was macs flat out fabulous.. I will swatch in a sec to see.








ooo I still am not sure.


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 19, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> no utopia is a lot more on the Pinker side


  Thanks


----------



## Mignonb (Sep 27, 2014)

Yall better werk!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ruby woo


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> ooo I am trying to remember which color this was. I wanna say it was lime crimes pink velvet or it was macs flat out fabulous.. I will swatch in a sec to see.


  this is sooo cute!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> Here is a color.. I guess its kinda on the bright side.. its lime crimes utopia.. i absolutely love it.. I can post some of my bright and off the wall colors too lol
> 
> Gorgeous!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> ...


  I want to know too, what e/s and foundation are you wearing? It's flawless!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 11, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> I am wearing a mixture of mac match master 7 and 7.5. Then I used a little Mabel line fit shine free in 340 cappuccino to cover a couple blemishes first. Then eyes just sleek makeup vintage palette and that's it.


  @Prettypackages: she answered here. This look was awesome.


----------



## pinkcrush (Dec 11, 2014)

I love bright lippies!!! The brighter the better hehe   Me in All Fired Up and the "brown-girl-feared" Saint Germain!!!


----------



## Tashaboo (Dec 13, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


>


  lol i love it!!! that "brown-girl-feared" is soo true.. I have a couple of bright colors but laawwdd!!! that saint germain... that one there.. i just don't know.. I just don't know on me.. But i love it on you!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Dec 13, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> lol i love it!!! that "brown-girl-feared" is soo true.. I have a couple of bright colors but laawwdd!!! that saint germain... that one there.. i just don't know.. I just don't know on me.. But i love it on you!!


 Girl, Saint Germain is an acquired taste but I LOVE it n wear it with clear lipglass often times and it definitely tones it down quite a bit... Hey if ur feeling adventurous try the Saint Germain lipglass, it's not as bold as the lipstick


----------

